
Is there a program like codeacademy but for learning sysadmin? - tayvz
if not, anyone wanna build one?
======
couterSpell
Linux Academy is how I went from dude working at a call center for an
insurance company to Linux SysAdmin/AWS SA interviewing for jobs at Fortune
500 companies and Amazon.

------
dankohn1
I recommend the free Linux Foundation courses on EdX:

Introduction to Linux [https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-
linux](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-linux)

Introduction to Kubernetes [https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-
kubernetes](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-kubernetes)

Disclosure: CNCF funded the Kubernetes course development.

------
atsaloli
Guide to the Systems Administration Body of Knowledge

[http://sabok.org](http://sabok.org)

Training program to make a Novice System Administrator (2016)

[http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/training-program-to-
make-a-...](http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/training-program-to-make-a-
novice-system-administrator/)

------
Something1234
There's nothing like hands-on experience. Go set up a VM, and read the digital
ocean docs. They're some of the best resources out there. Go start reading the
arch linux wiki, that has some nice information on configuring services. Look
into docker and investigate it. Think about how these things are put together.
Understand business needs and how things fit together to make money.

------
akulbe
Linux Academy is the best training provider for this that I've seen so far.

~~~
indigodaddy
Seconded, LA, while not perfect, is probably your best online learning path.

Or, even better, find a server/hosting company/datacenter, and insist on
interning/working for free/peanuts as a NOC Tech. You'll learn all the
SA/networking/Linux/DNS etc fundamentals for sure, and it's a great foot in
the door into the tech industry. If you're half way decent, you'll move up the
chain quickly.

~~~
akulbe
Not either/or. Both/and.

You're going to learn the best by _doing_ it with your hands.

It'll cement what you're learning from the training.

~~~
indigodaddy
Fully agree. I mainly learned by doing the latter route (started as a NOC
Tech). If LA had existed then, it definitely would have been a nice
compliment.

I like the mindset of people wanting to learn SA/fundamentals though. Far too
many are skipping the needful whilst diving straight to cloud/serverless.

------
westurner
A few sysadmin and _devops_ curriculum resources; though none but Beaker and
Molecule are interactive with any sort of testing AFAIU:

"System Administrator"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_administrator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_administrator)

"Software Configuration Management" (SCM)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_configuration_managem...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_configuration_management)

"DevOps"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DevOps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DevOps)

"OpsSchool Curriculum" [http://www.opsschool.org](http://www.opsschool.org)

\- Soft Skills 101, 201

\- Labs Exercises

\- Free. Contribute

awesome-sysadmin > configuration-management [https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin/blob/master/README.md#configuration-management)

\- This could list reusable module collections such as Puppet Forge and
Ansible Galaxy;

\- And module testing tools like Puppet Beaker and Ansible Molecule (that can
use Vagrant or Docker to test a [set of] machines)

[https://github.com/stack72/ops-books](https://github.com/stack72/ops-books)

\- I'd add "Time Management for System Administrators" (2005)

[https://landing.google.com/sre/books/](https://landing.google.com/sre/books/)

\- There's now a "Site Reliability Workbook" to go along with the Google SRE
book. Both are free online.

[https://response.pagerduty.com](https://response.pagerduty.com)

\- The PagerDuty Incident Response Documentation is also free online.

\- OpsGenie has a free plan also with incident response alerting and on-call
management.

There are a number of awesome-devops lists.

Minikube and microk8s package Kubernetes into a nice bundle of distributed
systems components that'll run on Lin, Mac, Win. You can convert docker-
compose.yml configs to Kubernetes pods when you decide that it should've been
HA with a load balancer SPOF and x.509 certs and a DRP (Disaster Recovery
Plan) from the start!

~~~
westurner
I just found these resources from a real live company in the GitLab Handbook:

Handbook > Engineering > Infrastructure
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/engineering/infrastructure...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/engineering/infrastructure/)

Handbook > Engineering > Ops
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/engineering/ops/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/engineering/ops/)

(Sysadmins are part of teams that solve business and scientific experiment
problems for people that are part of organizations' teams)

